# 16 brackets



## savarin (Aug 27, 2022)

Nothing much to look at but I was happy I got them done.
Made 16 of these today, talk about fed up, I've said it before and I will say it again "I hate repetitive jobs".
5mm aluminium, 1x6mm hole, 2x 4mm holes, rough cut with the angle grinder, filed to shape, corners sanded.
Tomorows job will be powder coating them I hope.


5


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 27, 2022)

savarin said:


> I've said it before and I will say it again "I hate repetitive jobs".


I'm with ya ! Ones a prototype , twos a matched pair , and threes are production work !


----------

